# Baby Girls in West Palm Beach



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Country: USA

State/Region: Florida

City/Town: West Palm Beach area

Number of rats: 2

Gender: Female

Age(s): 6-7 weeks (9-15-08)

Name(s): N/A (we are calling them Dotty & Spotty)

Colors: Both are Banded & both have a tiny head spot. Identical in markings. 1 is a grayish-blue agouti color & the other is agouti 

Neutered: no, too young

Reason for rehoming: These are the oldest of the rescued babies that were transported down from North Florida by Jen. The reason for transport was so that one area of Florida was not overwhelmed by so many available rats all at once.

Temperament: very sweet & comfortable with being held

Medical problems: none known

Will the group be split: this pair should remain together but I will split for the right circumstances if necessary.

Transport available: negotiable

URL of Pictures: http://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo136/FloridaRatRescue/ 
Please check the sub-folders

Preferred donation: donations are not required but donations of items are greatly welcomed. I also volunteer for a bunny rescue & you are welcome to make a tax deductible donation to them. Items I could use would be anything ratty related.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

delete/outdated info


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

delete/outdated info


----------



## lena21492 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Lena, and I was wondering how to get a hold of you because in a week or so I'm planning to get two pet rats. I would love to rescue them. I want some young ones, the same sex, if possible. Thank you. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Available girls
http://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo136/FloridaRatRescue/Available Girls/

Available boys
http://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo136/FloridaRatRescue/Available Boys/


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

updated photos.. sorry about the dead links above.. I moved the images so that the most recent would be found once people went to the photobucket page.


----------

